# Canon 50 L II



## Nate (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello there,

I Have now a 50 1.4 and thats the length that I love most for portraits. I tried more 50L but I dont fell them that much better than my 50 1.4.

What do you guys think? When will a new 50 1.2 be released? 

-Nate


----------



## pierceography (Mar 27, 2013)

The current 50mm f/1.2L is less than seven years old, so I highly doubt a mark 2 will be introduced anytime soon.

Case in point: It took Canon 17 years (1989 - 2006) to update the 85mm f/1.2 mark 1 to mark 2. And the 135mm f/2L is still going strong at 17 years.

So I wouldn't hold your breath.


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 27, 2013)

Nate said:


> What do you guys think? When will a new 50 1.2 be released?



The current version will be replaced if Canon sees any need - and current corporate policy obviously means that...

* a) another 3rd party manufacturer for Canon has something better (currently not the case, Sigma 50/1.4 is nice but lacks the ultra-thin dof and bokeh, maybe it'll be different with a Sigma mk2)

* b) the competition, i.e. Nikon has something better so people switch brand (like with the 24-70). 

... otherwise Canon will keep on selling the thing until nobody wants to buy it anymore, which will never happen given the hype/prestige of this lens. Btw Same goes for "when will they release the 35L mk2?".


----------



## florianbieler.de (Mar 27, 2013)

pierceography said:


> And the 135mm f/2L is still going strong at 17 years.



That beautiful thing is 17 years old?


----------



## Nate (Mar 28, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> The current version will be replaced if Canon sees any need - and current corporate policy obviously means that...
> 
> * a) another 3rd party manufacturer for Canon has something better (currently not the case, Sigma 50/1.4 is nice but lacks the ultra-thin dof and bokeh, maybe it'll be different with a Sigma mk2)
> 
> ...



Thanks, Its not what I wanted to hear... but you seem right. If that is the case It seems in the next 1-2 years wont be any update right?


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 28, 2013)

Nate said:


> If that is the case It seems in the next 1-2 years wont be any update right?



Two years is a long time - but as I see it Canon has other lenses in the queue for an update, and after the recent product delays they seem to want to do one thing after the other - and the 200-400L, the 100-400L2, the 14-24L and probably the 35L2 are in the queue. Maybe even a new 180L macro with IS?

So don't wait for the 50L replacement, if you really want it you have to buy the mk1 version with all known issues (price vs. performance). For my money, they'll even release a new 50/1.4 with real usm and IS first.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Mar 28, 2013)

Nate said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I Have now a 50 1.4 and thats the length that I love most for portraits. I tried more 50L but I dont fell them that much better than my 50 1.4.
> 
> ...



By yesterday would be nice....the current 50L is the optically weakest L lens in Canon's current Luxury line up. It's ok, it's fine, it gets the job done but optically it's not stellar. Every other design part of this lens is though....it's robust, well made, focusses well, weather sealed, flare control, contrast (way better) and colour rendition.


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 28, 2013)

GMCPhotographics said:


> focusses well



Because it hasn't got a correction for focus shift opinions on this are split, I tried the 50L in a shop for some time and it's not hard to stumble across this problem - though there seem to be techniques to get around it.

In my very, very personal opinion this lens is way too expensive for what it does - unless you happen to absolutely require just that. Sigma: Please release a 50/1.4 mk2 just like the new 35mm with usb dock...


----------



## bseitz234 (Mar 28, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> Sigma: Please release a 50/1.4 mk2 just like the new 35mm with usb dock...



I feel like we should start a petition to sigma: 

we, the undersigned, are disappointed with all current 50mm lens offerings from Canon. We know that whatever you come up with, based on your latest releases, will meet all our wants and needs. We hereby pledge $750 to the purchase of a new 50mm f/1.4 (or faster), to be part of your art series lenses, to be released in the coming calendar year.

Sincerely,
bseitz234
....


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 28, 2013)

florianbieler.de said:


> pierceography said:
> 
> 
> > And the 135mm f/2L is still going strong at 17 years.
> ...



Yes but needs to brought into modern times with f/1.8 and IS. Then it'd be good for another 20 years.


----------



## EvilTed (Mar 28, 2013)

We are due a 50mm F/1.4 II first - probably with IS...

ET


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 28, 2013)

bseitz234 said:


> I feel like we should start a petition to sigma:



... unfortunately, the less good/up to date/reasonably priced Canon lenses are around, the less reason there is to use Canon at all - for me, it's Magic Lantern, but if it wouldn't be for that I'd really think about switching to Nikon.


----------



## cliffwang (Mar 28, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> bseitz234 said:
> 
> 
> > I feel like we should start a petition to sigma:
> ...


+1
You are right. One of Canon's big strength is its high quality lenses. Nowadays the third parties are making really good lenses. Switching system is very possible. However, most people cannot make decision here are because they have many stuff for Canon system. That's why I also will stay with Canon for at least years.
By the way, Magic Lantern is very good for those xxD and xxxD. I used to love ML firmware for my T2i and 5D2. However, I think I don't need ML for my 5D3. Magic Lantern is not the reason to keep me staying with Canon already.


----------



## Zlatko (Mar 28, 2013)

The current 50L is one of my favorite lenses -- I love the look it gives. There is a video online somewhere in which photojournalist David Burnett comments about the special look of the 50L. I tried switching to Nikon, but there was too much Canon stuff that I missed, including the 50L. 

I don't buy this theory of a corporate policy to wait for a competitor to make something better. Canon has been ahead of the competition with the 50L, 17TSE, 8-15 fisheye, 40 pancake, 85L, 24 with IS, 28 with IS, 35 with IS, etc. For quite a few years, Nikon offered nothing to match Canon's 24/1.4, 35/1.4 or 70-200/4 IS. Of course, Nikon has some lenses that Canon doesn't. Each company has its own priorities and its own timetable for updates. They're not just sitting back and waiting to see what the other guy will build.


----------



## RS2021 (Mar 28, 2013)

Current 50L, like it or hate it, is unlikely to be renewed soon.

The original 85L received mixed reviews throughout its term...loved by some, and reviled by others...but it was competent enough a performer that it sold enough regardless. 

In spite of mixed opinions (no one ever claimed version 1 was stellar), and rabid sniping from some, Canon kept it going for ~17 years before releasing 85II. 

If we follow that logic, even if they hurry it up, the 50L has a few more years to go before Canon feels the urge or pinch to update it.


----------



## charlesa (Mar 28, 2013)

florianbieler.de said:


> pierceography said:
> 
> 
> > And the 135mm f/2L is still going strong at 17 years.
> ...



Honestly... 17??


----------



## 7enderbender (Mar 28, 2013)

Nate said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I Have now a 50 1.4 and thats the length that I love most for portraits. I tried more 50L but I dont fell them that much better than my 50 1.4.
> 
> ...




I don't think there will be anything like that any time soon. Others may know more details and history but it's my understanding that basically there are only a few lens designs really and most of them go back many decades. So the question is what exactly they should improve in your opinion. Touching the lens formula would simply result in a different lens which can be a good thing or not depending on what you like or do not like about the 50L. The rest is physics and I defer to the experts here to explain it. But from what I understand making some of the stuff go away that some users (or non-users probably) complain about, such as the "front focus issue" would result in a lens with different bokeh. Same with the CA from what I remember. These "flaws" are there for a reason.
If you don't like it then there is the very old and successful design that is also part of the 50 1.4 and others like it.

What else could be done? Better build quality perhaps. The 50L is very solid but there are probably a few little details that could be improved. Preferences there also will vary. I'd like to have it as an all metal construction for example and the front part where the hood screws on not just glued in. The 50 1.4 could use an overhaul in that respect. Not sure if that's happening though when the entire industry (with the exception of Leica I suppose) is moving towards more plastic not less.

Leaves us with better coatings or other glass types. Not sure how much room there is for improvement without totally breaking the bank.

In other words: I'm overall quite happy with my "old" lens and so will likely most users be. The situation I think is different from zooms. Zooms overall are still comparatively new and it's only been in the last 20 years or so that they perform really well. 50mm lenses on the other hand I wouldn't expect to change much.


----------

